

How to Talk to Human Beings - kamaal
http://codinghorror.com/blog/2012/06/how-to-talk-to-human-beings.html

======
ColinWright
The discussion is over here - submitted 10 hours ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4114301>

